# INTERCOUNTRY ADOPTION



## SpookedOut (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi girls, I'm thinking of going for adoption and overseas adoption appealed. At the moment, we're looking at Guatemala, but haven't ruled out other options. 

We've been told that we are on the waiting list for the prep course, but its likely to be next spring before we get on that. That's ok - plenty time for X-Mas and a nice holiday before we get all stressed out! 

Is anyone else going through the process of Intercountry adoption. Is anyone up for starting a board for us to share our experiences?

marrianne1


----------



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi there

There are a couple of folk that post here that are hoping to adopt from outside the UK so I'm sure they will say hi next time they are on.

Morgana x


----------



## Milktray (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi Marrianne

Myself and my husband were originally thinking of doing intercountry adoption, but having thought it through for a while and spoken with the SW we are now 95% sure we will adopt domestically.

I would throughly recommend having a look at this forum if you are considering Intercountry adoption, I found it really helpful:

http://forums.adoption.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3

Also we joined OASIS which was extremely informative.

Good luck

T x


----------

